

An ancient civilization rooted in Hinduism. - haxor44
http://eods.wordpress.com/2009/05/04/hinduism-primer/
how did Gandhi or Tagore helped to reshape the world? Whats the concept of non violence? From where does this originate? A quick guide to a civilization called hinduism
======
dkarl
From a western point of view, the concept of "Hinduism" seems extremely broad.
A few hundred years ago, Catholics and Protestants routinely warred against
each other, and many present-day Christians still deny that other self-
identified Christians are "really" Christian. When hatred between Christians
and even Jews started to ebb, conservatives had to invent the bogus "Judeo-
Christian" identity to create a new viable "us/them" distinction and
revitalize religious xenophobia in the US. When an American such as myself
looks at the amazing variety of Hindu beliefs, his first thought is to suspect
that Hinduism, too, is a political invention to unite a diverse group of
people against the "other." I don't know of any evidence for this theory,
though, and the idea of Hinduism as a common tradition seems to be pretty old.
(Hinduism is certainly used to foster us/them thinking by the BJP now, but
they seem to be capitalizing on the Hindu identity more than creating it.)

------
CalmQuiet
Yes, Hinduism is one of the most difficult of religions [ _cultures_ , really]
to pigeon-hole. The depths of yoga [Sanatan Dharma: Raja yoga] are nothing
like the common conceptions of the multi-god-ed worship seen in travelogs.
When you get beneath the surface and see the open-mindedness of the roots of
Hinduism you may find it most understandable why great such minds in
astronomy, physics, computing, etc. have been been birthed in Hindustan
culture.

[Disclosure: retired yoga teacher.]

~~~
scorpion032
I am glad U pointed at the greatness and the depth.

------
tokenadult
I liked the comment on the submitted source about intercaste marriages. It
seems that there isn't any unified "Hinduism" until there is social equality
and social interaction among the various castes.

~~~
known
You mean

    
    
       * There is NO H!ndu!sm **till** 85% of all registered marriages in India are inter-caste.
       * Till then the truth is there are only Castes and NO H!ndus in India.

------
socratees
why is a documentary on religion even here in HN? downvote me if you want.

~~~
nebula
I'm probably with you on the relevance of this on HN; By the way if you really
don't care about people downvoting you, then you won't bother mentioning it :)

------
known
Anybody can convert to Christianity/Islam but NOT to Hinduism.

~~~
paraschopra
Yep, I have heard that Hindus can only be born, never converted.

~~~
akshar200
In some cases it is supposed to be twice born Hindu. Please refer to Koenraad
Elst's writing on the same on Bharatvani.com

------
akshar200
Very intesreting one. I have always been impressed with hinduism.

~~~
jimbokun
"I have always been impressed with hinduism."

Care to elaborate? I honestly don't know enough to have an informed opinion.

~~~
akshar200
Yes dude. The link blog is owned by me :) I wrote that blog in the first
place. And I am not kidding. I have elaborated extensively on that blog why I
like Hinduism

